# Aufrechterhaltung und Reproduktion (Marx)



## Perseas

Hallo allerseits

Das folgende Stück betrifft Marx' Aussagen über den Mehrwert (GeoEpoche):

_Wie aber bildet sich der Preis für die Ware Arbeitskraft? Laut Marx bestimmt er sich durch die Kosten, die zu ihrer Aufrechterhaltung und Reproduktion aufgewendet werden müssen. Also durch die Kosten des Arbeiters für Ernährung, Kleidung, Wohnung und für Versorgung seiner Kinder._

_Aufrechterhaltung_ und _Reproduktion_ beziehen sich auf die Ware Arbeitskraft, denke ich. Die Aufrechterhaltung wird möglich durch _Ernährung, Kleidung, Wohnung. _Aber wie soll ich die _Reproduktion_ in diesem Kontext verstehen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kajjo

Reproduktion meint hier Fortpflanzung im Sinne davon, dass ein alter Arbeiter irgendwann durch einen jungen ersetzt werden muss. Die Kosten der Ware Arbeit beinhalten also auch Familiengründung und Aufzucht der Kinder, bis auch diese zur Arbeit fähig sind.


----------



## Perseas

Danke schön, Kajjo!

PS. Was für eine Form ist "Ware Arbeit"? 2 Substantive nebeneinander oder ist "Ware" als Adjektiv anzusehen?


----------



## Kajjo

Das sind zwei Substantive. Du hast recht, das ist eine eher nicht so häufige Konstruktion. In dieser Zusammensetzung klingt es sofort marxistisch.

Gemeint ist "Arbeitskraft als Ware".


----------



## Kajjo

Zwei Substantive nebeneinander sind in dieser speziellen Form tatsächlich ziemlich selten. Mir fallen kaum andere Beispiele ein. Vielleicht haben andere Teilnehmer weitere Ideen?

_Die Species Mensch ist derzeit die am weitesten entwickelte.
Die Rasse Kampfhund gibt es nicht.
Der Planet Saturn hat die bekannten Ringe.
_
Anders dagegen "diese Art (von) Werkzeug", "diese Menge (an) Holz".


----------



## Perseas

Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## Demiurg

Man könnte das zweite Substantiv m.E. auch in Anführungsszeichen setzen, denn es gibt eine Benennung bzw. Klassifikation  an:

die Ware "Arbeitskraft" (die Ware, die man mit "Arbeitskraft" bezeichnet)
die Spezies "Mensch"
die Rasse "Kampfhund"


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Perseas said:


> Was für eine Form ist "Ware Arbeit"?


_Arbeit _ist eine *nicht* kasuskongruente Apposition im Nominativ zu _​W__are._

vgl. _der Spezies Mensch (der Spezies *Menschen _[Genitiv] )


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Man könnte das zweite Substantiv m.E. auch in Anführungsszeichen setzen


Ja, könnte man wohl, tut man aber nicht, oder? Gerade nach Species folgt nun ganz typisch einfach der Name der Species. Bei Ware Arbeitskraft typischerweise auch, bei Rasse "Kampfhund" könnten die Anführungszeichen andeuten, dass eben jenes nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Arbeit _ist eine *nicht* kasuskongruente Apposition im Nominativ zu _​W__are._
> 
> vgl. _der Spezies Mensch (der Spezies *Menschen _[Genitiv] )


Und in Griechisch ist das, glaube ich, genauso: Der Akkusativ von _ο φιλόσοφος Πλάτων_ heißt _τον φιλόσοφο Πλάτων_ und nicht _τον φιλόσοφο *Πλάτων*α*_.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hatten wir im Deutschen mal was à la philosophum Platonem? _die Magd Marien_, vielleicht?


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Und in Griechisch ist das, glaube ich, genauso: Der Akkusativ von _ο φιλόσοφος Πλάτων_ heißt _τον φιλόσοφο Πλάτων_ und nicht _τον φιλόσοφο *Πλάτων*α*_.


Es heißt _τον φιλόσοφο Πλάτωνα_, τον πλανήτη Κρόνο (den Planeten Saturn) <---alle im Akkusativ.
Aber wir sagen _του μέλους (Gen.) «Γιάννης» (Nom.) = des Mitglieds "Jannis"_ oder _την ομάδα (Akk.) «Άρης» (Nom.) = die Mannschaft "Aris"._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Hatten wir im Deutschen mal was à la philosophum Platonem? _die Magd Marien_, vielleicht?


Ja:
_Die Papisten sind so weit gegangen in ihrer Verehrung der Jungfrau Marien, daß..._ (frühes 18. Jahrhundert).


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Es heißt _τον φιλόσοφο Πλάτωνα_, τον πλανήτη Κρόνο (den Planeten Saturn) <---alle im Akkusativ.


Ist das hier dann (ganz oben) ein Grammatikfehler?


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Ist das hier dann (ganz oben) ein Grammatikfehler?


Ja, das ist Fehler.


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Ja, das ist Fehler.


Evcharisto.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hatten wir im Deutschen mal was à la philosophum Platonem? _die Magd Marien_, vielleicht?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja:
> _Die Papisten sind so weit gegangen in ihrer Verehrung der Jungfrau Marien, daß..._ (frühes 18. Jahrhundert).
Click to expand...

Würde da Kasuskongruenz nicht _der Jungfrau Mariens _​bedeuten?


----------



## berndf

Da hast Du Recht.


----------



## bearded

Im o.a. griechischen _Link_ gibt es auch andere Unstimmigkeiten, z.B. steht über dem Bild ''to ònoma tou Plàtonos'' (nach alter Deklination), aber weiter unten im Text ''vivliographìa tou Plàtona'' (neugriechische Deklination)... Es scheint, sprachlich  kein 100%-ig zuverlässiger Text zu sein - zumindest was den Plato(na) betrifft.


----------



## Hutschi

"Reproduktion", again.

Hi Perseas, 
I learned it otherwise than Kajo.

Reproduktion includes as well children as education, as family and also all you need to be able to work in a steady way.

Here I found a German definition: http://www.juramagazin.de/reproduktion-der-arbeitskraft.html



> Reproduktion der Arbeitskraft - Wiederherstellung der im Arbeitsprozess verausgabten Arbeitskraft (einfache Reproduktion) bzw. allseitige Entwicklung der Potenzen der Werktätigen im Sozialismus (erweiterte Reproduktion) zur Sicherung der ununterbrochenen Fortführung der gesellschaftlichen Produktion und der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung auf wachsender Stufenleiter.



(The part "im Sozialismus" is in context of the article only. The general definition is also valid in capitalism.) 

As you see here it might include also extendet reproduction.

_" Aufrechterhaltung und Reproduktion" are partly the same, "Aufrechterhaltung" emphasizes the state/status, while Reproduktion emphasizes methods like eating, trinking, education, children, spare time, recovery from illnes and much more necessary to have the 8now called) human ressources available in society._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Reproduktion meint hier Fortpflanzung im Sinne davon, dass ein alter Arbeiter irgendwann durch einen jungen ersetzt werden muss. Die Kosten der Ware Arbeit beinhalten also auch Familiengründung und Aufzucht der Kinder, bis auch diese zur Arbeit fähig sind.


Es geht hier eindeutig um den theoretischen Kontext der Arbeitswertlehre nach Ricardo und Marx. Der Tauschwert einer Ware sind ihre _Reproduktionskosten_, d.h. dem Verkäufer steht die Menge an Gegenleistung in Form von "geronnener Arbeit" (bei Marx, "labour commanded" bei Ricardo) zu, die benötigt wird um die veräußerte Ware zu "reproduzieren". Das gilt allgemein. Im speziellen Fall der "Ware Arbeitskraft" (wichig ist hier, dass nicht _Arbeit _sondern _Arbeitskraft _eine Ware ist!) bedeutet dies, dass die "Reproduktionskosten" als Grundlage des Anspruches des Arbeiters als Verkäufers seiner Arbeitskraft auf Lohn diejenigen Kosten sind, die den Arbeiter in den Stand versetzten auch in Zukunft seine Arbeitskraft zu Markte zu tragen zu können. Makroökonomisch gehört dazu zwar auch die Kosten der biologischen Reproduktion (die "erweiterte Reproduktion", wie Hutschi sagte), auf der Grundsätzlichen Ebene der theoretischen Analyse ist das aber nur ein Detail.

Dies alles ist durchaus zentral für den Erklärungsansatz von Ricardo und Marx, wie kapitalistische Produktion funktioniert: Grundlage ist die Annahme, dass die Kosten einer Einheit Arbeitskraft, z.B. einer Stunde, geringer ist als diese Einheit, d.h. dass man um die Fähigkeit eine Stande zu arbeiten aufrecht zu erhalten, z.b. nur eine 1/4 Stunde aufwenden muss. Wenn der Arbeiter seine Arbeitskraft verkauft hat, so steht dem Käufer, dem Kapitalisten, somit das gesamte Produkt dieser Arbeit und auch dessen Gegenwert zu, dem Arbeiter aber nur der Gegenwert der "Reproduktionskosten", d.h. der Gegenwert von einer Stunde steht dem Kapitalisten zu und der Gegenwert von 1/4 Stunde dem Arbeiter. Die 3/4 Stunden, die der Kapitalist dabei gewinnt, das ist der sogenannte "Mehrwert". Und damit sind wir wieder beim Thema:


Perseas said:


> Marx' Aussagen über den Mehrwert


----------



## Hutschi

Bernd hat völlig recht. 
Ich möchte nur eine kleine Anmerkung zu meinem Beitrag machen. Zur "erweiterten Reproduktion" gehören auch Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten, die erweitert sind, also sich vergrößern oder verbessern. 
Es bedeutet also eine erweiterte zur Verfügung stehende Arbeitskraft.

Wenn Reproduktion vernachlässigt wird, sinkt damit die Arbeitskraft, die zur Verfügung steht.
Nicht umsonst werden von weitsichtigen Betrieben Lehrgänge angeboten und auf Einhaltung von Pausenzeiten gedrungen. (Viele arbeiten durch, das verhindert auf mittlere und längere Sicht die Reproduktion der Arbeitskraft. Urlaub ist auch ein Bestandteil der Reproduktion, genau wie Familienpolitik.)

---

In der von Bernd erwähnten 1/4 Stunde sind also auch die Zeiten, die für Familie, Krankheit, Alter usw. benötigt werden.
Kurzzeitig könnte man diese vernachlässigen, auf Dauer funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Perseas

Vielen Dank Hutschi und Berndf.

Meinst Du vielleicht "*drei* Stunden", berndf?


berndf said:


> d.h. der Gegenwert von *einer* Stunde steht dem  Kapitalisten zu und der Gegenwert von 1/4 Stunde dem Arbeiter.


----------



## berndf

Nein. Dem Kapitalisten steht das gesamte Produkt der Arbeit zu und das kann er verkaufen zum gesamten Wert. Von diesem Erlös muss er aber seinerseits die von ihm bezogene Ware Arbeitskraft bezahlen.


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Nein. Dem Kapitalisten steht das gesamte Produkt der Arbeit zu


Also 4/4 der Stunde (eine Stunde). Danke!


----------



## bearded

> Hutschi:
> eine erweiterte zur Verfügung stehende Arbeitskraft


Genau in diesem Sinne hatte ich - im vorherigen Thread - den Ausdruck ''ganze aus dem Boden hervorgestampfte Bevölkerungen'' interpretiert.
Ich denke, Marx würde sich kaum um wirklichen allgemeinen  Bevölkerungsanstieg kümmern, es sei denn, es handelte sich um vermehrte Arbeitskräfte.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist ein Unterschied zwischen Arbeitskräften und Arbeitskraft.
Arbeitskraft hat als "eine Arbeitskraft" die Mehrzahl "Arbeitskräfte"(Personen, die arbeiten).
Arbeitskraft im Sinne von Marx ist zwar an Arbeitskräfte gebunden, aber es ist ein Wort ohne Plural, eine Art Maßeinheit.

Deshalb kann eine Arbeitskraft (Person) ihre Arbeitskraft (Fähigkeit zur Arbeit) zum Beispiel durch Training oder Ausbildung vergrößern, durch zu geringe Erholung (Reproduktion) aber verringern.


----------

